# geflochtene gesucht



## Felix752698 (6. November 2011)

Ich such ne gute geflochtene zum spinnfischen auf hecht und zander, farbe sollte orange, pink, oder gelb sein, 250-300m länge, preis sollte dafür nicht über 70€ sein. Stärke sollte 0.22mm sein. Empfehlungen bitte


----------



## silviomopp (6. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> Ich such ne gute geflochtene zum spinnfischen auf hecht und zander, farbe sollte orange, pink, oder gelb sein, 250-300m länge, preis sollte dafür nicht über 70€ sein. Stärke sollte 0.22mm sein. Empfehlungen bitte




google mal bei Gigafish !!! Die Schnur hab ich seit Jahren und bin nie Enttäuscht worden ..


----------



## Breamhunter (6. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Ich weiß zwar nicht was Du mit 250-300 Metern willst, aber mit der Menge mache ich 2 Rollen voll. 
Diese hier ist mMn das Beste was der Markt momentan hergibt.
Ansonsten PowerPro, Powerline von Gigafish, TuffLine usw. 

SuFu sollte auch helfen


----------



## Felix752698 (6. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

@Antonio 70€ für 250-300m nich für 100m

, und in anderen threats hab ich schon gesucht, da les ich eher was ich nicht nehmen sollte wie z.b. die whiplash oder die fireline


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Weder noch, da die Whiplash und Fireline unbrauchbare Schuhbänder sind. PowerPro, Tuff-Line, Stroft.


----------



## Felix752698 (6. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

@ Christian, das hab ich doch geschrieben, les genauer


----------



## mxchxhl (6. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

moin, powerpro oder stren microfuse! wozu pink und/oder orange???da hast nicht lange spaß dran, die farbe is schnell raus! auf garkeinen fall spiderwire - gibt kein größeren schrott!!!
mfg


----------



## Felix752698 (6. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Farbe zur besseren bisserkennung


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> Ich such ne gute geflochtene zum spinnfischen auf hecht und zander, farbe sollte orange, pink, oder gelb sein, 250-300m länge, preis sollte dafür nicht über 70€ sein. Stärke sollte* 0.22mm* sein. Empfehlungen bitte


 


Felix,#h

bitte nimm es mir nicht übel,aber soll dieses Tau für deine
3,0m Weitwufspinne gedacht sein?
In diesem Fall fehlen dir die elementaren Grundkenntnisse des Angelns.|rolleyes


----------



## MrFloppy (7. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Die bishe beste Schur, die ich hatte, is die Climax MonoBr8. Ich hab sie als 0,10er. Zum Gufieren würde ich ne 0,15-0,20er nehmen. 

Die Schnur lässt sich gut knoten, werfen und liegt satt auf der Spule - Perücken hatte ich mit der noch nie! Mit ca. 50€ / 300m ist sie aber nicht die günstigste. 

Falls die dir zu teuer ist, würde ich die 10lb Powerpro nehmen. Die 15lb finde ich schon fast zu heftig für Zander; die ist eher was fürs Hechtfischen.


----------



## welsfaenger (7. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

bei bis zu 70 € eigentlich ganz klar, Stroft GTP Typ 3 oder 4.
Wenn du weniger Geld ausgegeben möchtest versuch es mit PowerPro oder die neue Power Pro Super 8 Slick (0.15er). (hat gerade den ersten Test gut überstanden)
Alternativen währen noch TufLine oder dir BR8.
 Ach ja, eine 0.22er brauchst du wirklich nicht (wenn man von der realen Dicke mal absieht). Nimm eine Schnur mit 7 - 10 kg. realer Tragkraft. Reicht allemal.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Felix752698 (7. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

die stroft gtp s oder r geflochten ?


----------



## Franky (7. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

"r geflochten" = rund geflochten?
"s geflochten"????? = schlaff, saumäßig, super????

Was meinste damit?


----------



## welsfaenger (7. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

die gtp-r ist die "normal" Variante, die S die neuere die es auch in ganz dünnen Durchmesern gibt und nochmals deutlich teurer ist.


----------



## Felix752698 (7. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

bei der s steht nichts von rund geflochten


----------



## welsfaenger (7. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

glaube mir, auch die ist rund 

Bei anderen steht rund dabei, sind sie aber nicht. Andere Schnüre rageb bei 0,06mm 10 kg, STroft gibt gar keine Durchmesserangaben an.
Die Schnüre sind einfach die besten auf dem Markt, aber leider auch mit die teuersten.


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (8. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Moin!

Da ich leider nicht sagen kann (und auch nicht nachschauen möchte) was die Stroft momentan kostet, kann ich Dir trotzdem noch die Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid empfehlen. Ich bin seinerzeit in einem sehr bekannten Angelgeschäft hier in der Nähe gewesen und wollte mir auch die Stroft aufspulen lassen. Der Verkäufer hat mich dann gefragt warum es grade die sein soll. Naja, ich hab ihm dann gesagt dass die sehr gelobt wird und sehr gut sein soll. Das hat er mir dann auch bestätigt, gleichzeitig aber die Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid ans Herz gelegt. Und man glaubt es kaum, sogar vorgeführt. Der Stroft, der PowerPro und der Spiderwire nacheinander einen "Zugtest" unterzogen (ich habe selbst geknotet und gezogen) und die Spiderwire war die einzige die nicht sofort durchgerissen ist, für die musste ich schon richtig Kraft aufwenden. 
Also fiel meine Entscheidung auf die Spiderwire in der Variante mit 0,12mm Durchmesser (haut auch ganz gut hin) und 9,1kg Tragkraft (haut auch gut hin). Ich fische sie jetzt seit mehr als einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Schnur. Keine Perrücken und keine sonstigen Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Wie hast Du den Zugtest gemacht?


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (8. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



antonio schrieb:


> das kann nicht hinhauen.
> nehmen wir mal an die tragkraft stimmt, dann ist sie ca 0,28 dick.
> 
> antonio



Und selbst wenn, sie ist optisch und gefühlt im Vergleich mit anderen Schnüren (damals hatte ich nur die Whiplash Blaze Orange und im Laden dann die Stroft und die PowerPro zum Vergleich, wobei eigentlich nur die Whiplash mit ihrer Plätte und gefühlten 3cm dicke, obwohl sie nur 0,08mm !!! dick sein sollte extrem aus der Reihe tanzte) ziemlich dünn. Wobei man ja mittlerweile wissen sollte wie sehr die deutschen Angaben zur Schnurdicke nicht stimmen...



christian36 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du den Zugtest gemacht?




Auf der einen Seite wurden die Schnüre an einen in der Wand installierten Haken am No-Knot befestigt, die andere Seite wurde einmal um ein Metallrohr gelegt und geknotet. Und dann hab ich gezogen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau welche wann und wo gerissen ist, auf jeden Fall hat die Spiderwire gewonnen. Und natürlich der Preis war damals interessant, sie war zufällig im Angebot #6


----------



## welsfaenger (9. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

nur leider ist die Spiderwire gegenüber der Stroft überhaupt nicht Abtriebsfest. Und der Verschleiß ist auch deutlich höher.
Da ich schon sehr viele Schnüre hatte kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen, das was die Stroft hält ist so uziemlich das maximale was man bei einer Schnurdicke halten kann. Zudem (sehr wichtig) stimmen die Tragkraftangaben sehr exakt und sind eher untertrieben.


----------



## gpanic (11. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Das beste Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis hast du mit PowerPro. TufLine XP ist auch gut. Die beide kannst du auf 275m Spule in gelbe Farbe kaufen. Der Preis liegt zwischen 25 und 40e.


----------



## megaholli (12. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Auch wenn jetzt einige aufschreien, ich habe mir diese Schnur geholt und kann nichts negatives sagen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DELTEX-MEXXX...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item19bea2d276

Gibt es auch in 1000m Rollen für unter 50,-.

Die Tragkraftangaben sind glaubwürdig und der Preis ist nicht überzogen.

Dieses Jahr war ich leider nicht oft angeln, Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich also nicht bieten.


----------



## antonio (12. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

auch hier stimmen tragkraft und durchmesser nicht aber die tragkraftabweichung hält sich noch im rahmen, was der verkäufer auch bestätigt.

antonio


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



megaholli schrieb:


> Auch wenn jetzt einige aufschreien, ich habe mir diese Schnur geholt und kann nichts negatives sagen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/DELTEX-MEXXX-RUNDE-HI-TEC-DYNEEMA-0-15mm-270m-NEON-GELB-/110572524150?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item19bea2d276



Na bei dem Preis hättest du auch die bewährte PowerPro nehmen können...


----------



## Experte8 (13. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na bei dem Preis hättest du auch die bewährte PowerPro nehmen können...



hab nirgends die PowerPro auch nur Ansatzweise in dem Preisrahmen gesehen. Aber ich lasse mich gern mit einem entsprechendem Beispiel überzeugen


----------



## u-see fischer (13. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Experte8 schrieb:


> hab nirgends die PowerPro auch nur Ansatzweise in dem Preisrahmen gesehen. Aber ich lasse mich gern mit einem entsprechendem Beispiel überzeugen



Dann schau mal hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Br...626?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483a89f392

270 Meter für 19,10 € ist sogar noch einige Cent günstiger.


----------



## Mutzenbacher (13. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

... wenn man alles liest nicht mehr:#h

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*nternational Buyers: .....*  Generally, they start at $28 and go up to $60 for packages weighing 2.5kg. *For customs: do not ask to make as “GIFT” .......

Gruß
Max
*[/FONT]


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Dann lies auch alles: "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you are in a rush then contact us prior to paying for the Express Mail rates.  Generally, they start at $28 and go up to $60 for packages weighing 2.5kg."
[/FONT]Normaler Versand kostet 7 bzw. 13 USD.


----------



## Experte8 (14. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Braided-Line-30lb-300yd-300-Braid-30-green-/310219764626?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483a89f392
> 
> 270 Meter für 19,10 € ist sogar noch einige Cent günstiger.


 
Ja ist mir bekannt, aber meine Referenz waren eher die 1000m unter 50 euro...aber für die 270m hast du natürlich absolut recht!


----------



## u-see fischer (14. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Mutzenbacher schrieb:


> ... wenn man alles liest nicht mehr:#h
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*nternational Buyers: .....*  Generally, they start at $28 and go up to $60 for packages weighing 2.5kg. *For customs: do not ask to make as “GIFT” .......
> 
> ...



Lies was du willst, ich habe neulich für 270 Meter 23,77 € all-in bezahlt. Binnen 5 Tage lag die Schnur in meinem Briefkasten.

Zugegebenermaßen war damals der Euro/Dollar Kurs etwas besser, die Veränderung (im Kurs) der letzten Tage sollte sich aber am Endpreis nur marginal bemerkbar machen.


----------



## MeFo_83 (16. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



michahl schrieb:


> auf garkeinen fall spiderwire - gibt kein größeren schrott!!!
> mfg


nur weil man selber damit nicht klar kommt, ist es doch noch lange kein schrott! (nicht böse gemeint!)
fisch seid knapp 1,5 jahren mit ein und der selben schnur auf der rolle (code red) und wat die schon alles an fisch gesehen hat und selbst mitmachen mußte...schrott würde dieses nicht mitmachen! |rolleyes
|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Welche Geflochtene hast Du sonst noch im Einsatz?


----------



## MeFo_83 (17. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Shimano Power Pro, Berkley Whiplash Pro, Fireline Tournament Exceed Smoke und zu guter letzt die neue Berkley Nanofil.
bin bei diesen so seid langer zeit hängen geblieben weil sie mir ganz gut gefallen und auch gute dienste leisten!
wenn man mit allem gut umgeht, hält dat auch seine jahre!|rolleyes
|wavey:


----------



## Hechtpaule (17. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Ich verwende Power-Pro, Fireline gelb und Crystal, Spiderwire Code Red sowie Nanofil und bin mit allen sehr zufrieden.

Auf meiner Multi habe ich eine seit über 20 Jahren drauf - ist immer noch Top - weiss nur leider nicht mehr die Marke ;+ #d

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## MrFloppy (17. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Die bisher beste Geflochtene, die ich hatte, ist die Climax Monobr8. 
Leider sehr teuer, weshalb ich im Normalfall PP und Jerry Brown fische. Zum Ansitzfischen hab ich noch  zoom7, die war ein Verlegenheitskauf, weils 300m für 20€ gab ;-)

Spiderwire hab ich auch mal probiert, kann nix negatives drüber sagen. Wirft sich gut und hält auch einigermaßen.

Nicht mehr auf die Rolle kommen:
Fireline, Fireline crystall, whiplash, speziflex. Die whiplash war das mieseste, was ich je auf der Spule hatte.


----------



## Fanne (17. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

hi


ich empfehle dir die US - Power Pro   in 5 - max 9 Kilo .

Die Us Power Pro ist erstens preiswerter ( gewisse Ebay Stores) und  zweitens  in der Tragkrft und Reißfestigkeit besser als die es hier bei uns zu kaufen gibt.


wenn du gut suchst , bekommst 270 mtr  für umgerechnet 20  euronen .

gruss


----------



## Fanne (17. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Nicht mehr auf die Rolle kommen:
> Fireline, Fireline crystall, whiplash, speziflex. Die whiplash war das mieseste, was ich je auf der Spule hatte.


 fireline steif wie nen brett  , whiplash saugt sich voll wie nen schwammm    


das sind die schnüre die ich nichtmal um verbrennen nehmen würde


----------



## Fanne (17. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> nur weil man selber damit nicht klar kommt, ist es doch noch lange kein schrott! (nicht böse gemeint!)
> fisch seid knapp 1,5 jahren mit ein und der selben schnur auf der rolle (code red) und wat die schon alles an fisch gesehen hat und selbst mitmachen mußte...schrott würde dieses nicht mitmachen! |rolleyes
> |wavey:


 ich finde auch das die  Spiderwire schrott ist .

zudem mir  eine 18er geflochtene mit 27 kilo tragkraft angeboten wurde und diese auch zum Ostsee - Angeln vorgeschlagen wurde....



Ein Reißtest ergab das der Schrott bei 4 Kilo das Zeitliche gesegnet hat .


Die Schnur war von einer gross-spule  .  Der Händler öffnete auch andere  Spulen der Marke und testete die auch , selbe ergebniss.


Seither hat der Händler die nichtmehr im Programm.


----------



## MeFo_83 (17. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Fanne schrieb:


> ich finde auch das die  Spiderwire schrott ist .
> 
> zudem mir  eine 18er geflochtene mit 27 kilo tragkraft angeboten wurde und diese auch zum Ostsee - Angeln vorgeschlagen wurde....
> 
> ...


falschen händler erwischt ist da meine meinung 
gibt natürlich auch immer mal rollen mit materialfehler,gibts leider überall!!!
kann wie gesagt nur aus meiner eigenen erfahrung sprechen, das die spiderwire alle sachen bis jetzt gut mit gemacht hat!
ich angel mit ner 12er mit 10,1kilo tragkraft und die reicht vollkommen aus um selbst größere dorsche bei 70+ hoch zu bekommen|rolleyes
wenn ich mit ner 18er angeln fahren würde, wär ich glaub ich auch nicht glücklich...


----------



## Ivolotti (18. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Hallo, zum Thema Power Pro Schnur, wo ist bei den beiden preislich starken differenzen der UNterschied in der Schnur?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DYNEEMA-Fis...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2114fb10

und 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Pro-B...196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c604e6804

Hoffe mich kann jemand aufklären, finde die erste sieht aus wie ein fake ;+


----------



## antonio (18. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

die erste ist keine "original pp" also anderer hersteller.

antonio


----------



## anbeisser (22. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> Ich such ne gute geflochtene zum spinnfischen auf hecht und zander, farbe sollte orange, pink, oder gelb sein, 250-300m länge, preis sollte dafür nicht über 70€ sein. Stärke sollte 0.22mm sein. Empfehlungen bitte



Moin nach Dresden !

Also wie schon von Vielen hier gesagt,die Spro Powerpro ist eine excelente Schnur.1A rundgeflochten,hohe Tragkraft und geringe Wasseraufnahme.
Ich fische mit  einer gelben 0,13mm auf Hecht,Zander und hauptsächlich auf der Ostsee auf Dorsch.
Selbst 10-12 Kilo Dorsche sind mir noch nie durch eine gerissene Schnur abhanden gekommen.
Vorrausgesetzt man hat das richtige Qualitätsvorfach mit guten Pilkern, den Hochseewirbel richtig mit der Schnur verbunden und reisst nicht wie ein Wilder bei einem  guten Dorsch.
Der Vorteil einer dünneren Schnur ist auch,das man mehr Schnur auf die Rolle bekommt(können beim Pilken durch Steine und sonstige Hindernisse ja doch mal schnell 50-60m verlorengehen) und man auch weiter auswerfen kann.
Die gelbe PP ist 3 Jahre drauf und immer noch gelb.

Eine 0,22 würde ich schon zum Fjordfischen in Norwegen nehmen ist mir persönlich aber zum Spinnen und Pilken in unseren bescheidenen Gewässern  zu dick.

Petri aus der Altmark
A.


----------



## allegoric (22. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Hi, ich verwende auch die PowerPro, ich glaube 12 oder 13er...Bei mir geht alles vorher kaputt bevor diese Schnur reißt. Geniales teil! Sie ist v.a. schnell beim Auswurf und hält allem stand, was im Binnengewässer fischbar ist.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

PowerPro ist schon ok, nur unter 0.15 ist sie alles nur nicht rund. Ab 0.15 kann man die aber als rund bezeichnen.
Fische selbst die 0.13er in rot, und die ist platt wie ein Blatt Papier. Nix gegen Stroft, kostet aber auch nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Also wie schon von Vielen hier gesagt,die *Spro Powerpro*



Spro? Hab ich was verpasst?
Der Vertrieb wurde doch nur von Shimano übernommen, sonst nix.


----------



## anbeisser (23. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Spro? Hab ich was verpasst?
> Der Vertrieb wurde doch nur von Shimano übernommen, sonst nix.



Moin !

Hm,mag wohl sein.
Ist aber eigendlich egal.
Die Schnur ist jedenfalls für mich 1.Wahl ...
Hab seit 2008 die Erste 0,13 schon zig mal zum Spinnfischen & Pilken auf der Ostsee genutzt und noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Das Sie beim überm-Stein-ziehen oder wenn  wie neulich beim Auswerfen der 100g Pilker gegen den Mast knallt ,reisst, ist wohl völlig normal.

Petri
A.


----------



## allegoric (24. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

du sollst ja nicht dich fangen oder das Boot |supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Hm,mag wohl sein.
> Ist aber eigendlich egal.
> ...



Klär mich mal bitte auf, welche PP deiner 0,13er entspricht, ist das die 8lbs, 10 lbs, 15 lbs oder 20lbs- Variante, ich kann mit diesen schwachsinnigen Durchmesserangaben nichts anfangen. Ich kaufe Geflecht immer nach Tragkraft und immer direkt in USA, weswegen ich mit Durchmesserangaben, angeblich platter Power Pro unter gewissem Durchmesser usw. nichts anfangen kann. Meine Power Pro hält immer etwas mehr als draufsteht und ist auch in dünnen Durchmessern (8lbs- Variante) ganz sicher nicht platt.
Vielleicht sollte hier mancher mal anfangen Power Pro & Co in USA zu bestellen, dann gibt's weniger Probleme. Ich würde nur Stroft in Deutschland kaufen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

10lb. 15lb ist die 0,19mm. 20lb die 0,23mm, ..


----------



## antonio (24. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf, welche PP deiner 0,13er entspricht, ist das die 8lbs, 10 lbs, 15 lbs oder 20lbs- Variante, ich kann mit diesen schwachsinnigen Durchmesserangaben nichts anfangen. Ich kaufe Geflecht immer nach Tragkraft und immer direkt in USA, weswegen ich mit Durchmesserangaben, angeblich platter Power Pro unter gewissem Durchmesser usw. nichts anfangen kann. Meine Power Pro hält immer etwas mehr als draufsteht und ist auch in dünnen Durchmessern (8lbs- Variante) ganz sicher nicht platt.
> Vielleicht sollte hier mancher mal anfangen Power Pro & Co in USA zu bestellen, dann gibt's weniger Probleme. Ich würde nur Stroft in Deutschland kaufen.



die 8lbs ist aber nun mal platt, sieht man auch in walkos schnurtest 0,26 x 0,14.
was stimmt ist das die angaben hier nicht mit den us-angaben übereinstimmen.

antonio


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (24. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Die bisher beste Geflochtene, die ich hatte, ist die Climax Monobr8.
> Leider sehr teuer, weshalb ich im Normalfall PP und Jerry Brown fische. Zum Ansitzfischen hab ich noch zoom7, die war ein Verlegenheitskauf, weils 300m für 20€ gab ;-)
> 
> Spiderwire hab ich auch mal probiert, kann nix negatives drüber sagen. Wirft sich gut und hält auch einigermaßen.
> ...


 

Gatulation!!!!!:m#6

schließ mich der meinung an.... bin aktiver mefojäger, und da heißt es immer nur werfen und kurbeln. hab die zoom 7 gehabt, hab die power pro gehabt, hatte die spiderwire inv. braid usw... 

mir kommt nix anderes mehr auf die spule als die CLIMAX MONO BRAID BR8....

aber geschmäcker sind eben verschieden... lass dich tragkrafttechnisch nicht beeinflussen, die 7,5kg bei der 0,12 ist theoretisch nicht die welt, nur sie hält, was sie verspricht...:m


----------



## welsfaenger (24. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

PowerPro mm - lbs:
8 lbs - 0.13 (nicht rund)
10 lbs - 0.15 (ist schon rund)
15 lbs - 0.19


----------



## Domini (24. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Also ich wurde von Stroft und Powerpro noch nie entäuscht, von Berkley und Spiderwire würde ich abraten!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



antonio schrieb:


> die 8lbs ist aber nun mal platt, sieht man auch in walkos schnurtest 0,26 x 0,14.
> was stimmt ist das die angaben hier nicht mit den us-angaben übereinstimmen.
> 
> antonio



Da die von mir meist gefischte Power Pro, die 10 lbs- Variante ist, ist mir nie großartig aufgefallen, dass die 8lbs so platt ist.
Hatte bislang auch nie Probleme mit der 8lbs, die ich im Frühling und Frühsommer gerne zur Bachforellenpirsch benutze.#c


----------



## antonio (26. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

ich hatte auch bisher keine probleme damit, nur sie ist eben nicht rund

antonio|wavey:


----------



## Maquard (29. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*

Also ich selbst habe die STROFT GTP S - silbergrau und mag sie schlichtweg!

Was auch ein erheblicher Unterschied ist zu z.b. Spiderwire, ect.

Nimm mal davon nen Stück in die Hand und verwurschtel das (also knicken ect.) und lass das Bündel dann mal auf den Tisch fallen.

So im Vergleich halt Stroft & Spiderwire:

Die Spiderwire liegt dann da mit Knicken ect. pp., die Stroft wenn überhaupt in biegungen!



Unterm schnitt muss ich aber auch anmerken, wenn man schon anfangen will bei der Schnur (neben Vorfach das wichtigste überhaut) zu sparen, sollte man entweder seine Einstellung zu diesem Hobby überdenken oder aber sich ein anderes suchen!

Ich meine hey... da steht und Fällt unterm schnitt alles mit und wir hantieren mit Lebewesen! Da finde ich es schon wichtig, das an dieser Stelle sichergestellt ist alles menschnmögliche zu tun um dort auch entsprechend sicherheit für Tier und Natur herzustellen.


Was Tragkraft und Knotenfestigkeit angeht, ist die STROFT GTP S einwandfrei!

Habe die 7kg Version, nen Stück davon an die Hantelbank geknotet, Karabiner dran und mal nen 7kg gewicht dran gehangen, hält bombe! Selbst wenn man das gewicht in die Schnur "fallen" lässt hält sie, das denke ich sollte für sich sprechen was die Tragkraft angeht.

Auch lässt sie sich im vergleich zu einigen andern Schnüren sehr angenehm Knoten, da sie in keinster form "versteift" wie manch andere Geflochtene (habe im Laden paar Knotenproben gemacht; Verkäufer hat mich erstmal blöd angeschaut, aber ich will ja wissen, was ich kaufe!).


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. November 2011)

*AW: geflochtene gesucht*



Maquard schrieb:


> Unterm schnitt muss ich aber auch anmerken, wenn man schon anfangen will bei der Schnur (neben Vorfach das wichtigste überhaut) zu sparen, sollte man entweder seine Einstellung zu diesem Hobby überdenken oder aber sich ein anderes suchen!



Na ich glaub da solltest du eher deine Einstellung mal überdenken. 
Du sagst also alles was günstiger als die Stroft ist, ist Schrott und alle die z.Bsp. die Power Pro fischen sollten Ihr Hobby wechseln.#c


----------

